# Why is my sublimation transfer fading



## NeedingHelp2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, 
I am new at this sublimation ink transfer, and I was wandering why my colors look faded as they come off the paper, after I have already pressed them and they are on the shirt. They don't look as good as they make your believe it will. I have 100% cotton shirts. I read that its not good to use that, So would a 50/50 cotton/polyester work? Or a 60/40 cotton/polyester?


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

For accurate reproduction and wash fastness , 100% poly is the only material that will sublimate correctly. The 50/50 and other blends will yield half-a$$ results and will fade in the wash as the sublimation will bind to only the poly portion of the shirt and the rest washing out. Tons of info regarding this subject. Just have to search.


----------



## NeedingHelp2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

So really the only good use for sublimation is for jerseys? Is there something I could do to help it not fade on a 50/50? Because I am trying to do custom one time shirts and screen print is not the way to go with that.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

A digital transfer (jet pro soft stretch) is going to be your best bet. Sublimation will fade on the 50/50. For sublimation, Vapor Apparel has a nice line of shirts that have a t-shirt feel to them. They seem a little thin, but really that's what you want. They run around 6.50 for a basic tee.


----------



## NeedingHelp2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

Is there a different ink that I use for that kind of paper?


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

What type of ink are you using now?


----------



## NeedingHelp2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

UV Resistant Sublimation Ink


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Some have said that you COULD use sub ink for your jet pro transfers but I've never done it. As you know, your color output from the printer is less than desirable. I don't know if the heat would activate the bright colors. It should in theory. One way to find out, I guess. I'm still here at the shop. I'll give it a try here in a bit.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like it came out ok. As for the wash fastness, I GUESS it would be the same as a normal pigment based ink. The protective clear carrier would be protecting the ink just as if it were pigment ink.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

NeedingHelp2013 said:


> Hi,
> I am new at this sublimation ink transfer, and I was wandering why my colors look faded as they come off the paper, after I have already pressed them and they are on the shirt. They don't look as good as they make your believe it will.


Do you have the correct ICC profiles installed for the ink you are using?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

NeedingHelp2013 said:


> So really the only good use for sublimation is for jerseys? Is there something I could do to help it not fade on a 50/50? Because I am trying to do custom one time shirts and screen print is not the way to go with that.


Don't use 50/50, use 100% poly, but there are tons of poly shirts available now. Try a spun poly from monag or sublivie, or jerzees or gildan, or american apparel, or alternative or vapor. Spun poly feels very similar to a cotton t-shirt but takes the sublimation very well.


----------



## NeedingHelp2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mark- Does that jet pro paper take the ink off the paper like sublimation or does it put the paper on the shirt like a chromo blast?
Patrick- Before buying a shirt will it tell me if it is spun or not? (not trying to be a stupid question)


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

NeedingHelp2013 said:


> Mark- Does that jet pro paper take the ink off the paper like sublimation or does it put the paper on the shirt like a chromo blast?
> Patrick- Before buying a shirt will it tell me if it is spun or not? (not trying to be a stupid question)


No but it will say 100% poly.

Try the 21m from Jerzees, the Gildan 4200, or any of the Vapor Basic T's.

Those are all spun poly.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

NeedingHelp2013 said:


> Mark- Does that jet pro paper take the ink off the paper like sublimation or does it put the paper on the shirt like a chromo blast?
> Patrick- Before buying a shirt will it tell me if it is spun or not? (not trying to be a stupid question)


It will not be like sublimation, nothing ever is. It will have a sleight hand. I'm not familiar with Chroma blast so don't really know. The jet proc is basically just a nice digital transfer. You'll have to contour cut around the shape to get rid of the "square" if you know what I mean.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

ZO6 KLR said:


> It will not be like sublimation, nothing ever is. It will have a sleight hand. I'm not familiar with Chroma blast so don't really know. The jet proc is basically just a nice digital transfer. You'll have to contour cut around the shape to get rid of the "square" if you know what I mean.


slight hand?! That stuff feels like sandpaper after it's applied. It does soften up some after a wash, but if you don't contour cut it, it looks pretty bad.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Mark (and the others) has given excellent answers. The only thing to use 50/50 for is when you intentionally want the faded look. I do some Western inspired "Wanted" posters, using a picture of the "villain," and the faded appearance is perfect.


----------



## NeedingHelp2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you all for all your help I think I have it figured out! Thank you!


----------

